# preis ok für ETSX-(70)?



## qbus (20. November 2004)

Habe diesen Rahmen angeboten bekommen...
scheint ok, nicht vom LKW gefallen sondern Direkt-Import.
...mit Fox Float RL

Was meint Ihr...900 Euronen sind ok, oder?


danke,

qbus


----------



## blaubaer (20. November 2004)

nur der Rahmen ??? Jahrgang ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qbus (20. November 2004)

blaubaer schrieb:
			
		

> nur der Rahmen ??? Jahrgang ???



rahmen mit dämpfer, ...2004


----------



## blaubaer (20. November 2004)

is glaub schon ok, für den neuen 2005 zahlt mann ja ca.2100


----------



## All-Mountain (20. November 2004)

Hi,
der 2004er ETSX70-Rahmen kostet Listenpreis 2190,-.
Am günstigsten hab ich den Rahmen bis jetzt bei Alpha Bikes in München als Auslaufmodell für 1600,- gesehen AlphaBikes E-Shop.
Den Preis finde ich deshalb extrem ok, vorausgesetzt der Rahmen ist tatsächlich ein 2004er und neu (und nicht geklaut)
Grüße
Tom


----------

